# Goldfish Losing Eyes..?



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

Very odd thing has started happening in our large gold fish tank. We have fancies, plus some baby danios, and one koi (who's too gentle natured to live with other koi). 

About a week ago our Bubble eye goldfish's bubble popped, taking his eye with it. It's since healed up and he's doing alright. However, today, our Lionhead baby lost one of her eyes. She's doing just fine, as well, but it is very odd. No signs of infection or poor health; no fungus, no cloudiness, clean water, very healthy appetites, and all are just as happy and playful as ever. No torn or nipped fins (the koi doesn't let the danios near the fancies), etc.

Anyone know what could be causing eyes to go missing?


----------



## ymavroidis (Jun 8, 2014)

I have heard of this happening before, in that case it was actually a result of bumping into tank decor.


----------



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

We don't have any decor that would harm the fish. It's all soft plants or smooth stone. Now poor Atilla's (the bubble eye) other "bubble" is starting to become mishapen...


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hmmm
In a case like this its usually because of something pointy in the tank weather it be décor or something else. You have to be more carful with bubble eyes because of the big sacs under there eyes. Run your hand over everything in your tank, it might be that one of your soft plants got a bit of a sharp edge some where. 
Also just look over them with a flash light just to make sure theres nothing on them.

Other then those the pointy object I cant really think of anything else that might have caused it if theres no sign of desies. It might be possible that one of your other goldfish might have accidentily hit your bubble eye goldies bubble and injured it. 
They also say that bubble eyes should be kept in a species only tank because of how sensitive there eyes are., what size is your tank?


----------

